# Questions regarding: Double Tool Cross Slide



## mrtechnologist2u (Feb 25, 2013)

I just finished cleaning up my "new" Double Tool Cross Slide for SBL 9A" , A.K.A. production cross slide

It is incomplete but am hoping that's not a problem.
I have posted the drawing, and someone elses pic for now to illustrate this thread.  
I will post picture of what I have tonight when I get home.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




(having trouble getting pics off my new camera)
Mine differs slightly from the drawing I have found.  


I am missing:

 the hand lever assembly that attaches to the front of the cross slide. Parts (10 - 15,18), (38*)(29,30*)
 C.F. Nut                                                                                        Parts (43*)
 Rear Tool block Assembly                                                               Parts (22A*)
 Right hand Gibb (wedge ) for Front tool post                                    Part  (9)
 Stop                                                                                             Part (28)

I am looking to buy some of the the above if anyone has spares.



1)  I believe I can get by without the handle assembly for now.  Am I correct
2)  I can make the stop.
3)  I believe I can use the C.F. Nut from my existing Cross Slide (no Taper attachment).  Am I correct
4)  I would like to find a rear tool post assembly but could probably make one.  Does any one know the height difference between the front and rear tool post
5)  As for the C.F. nut, what is the purpose of the pin, and the set screw that goes in the top
     I alwas thought the nut just floated in the cavity of the cross slide.


Here are the pics of my cross slide.  as you can see I am missing the rear tool post, the front handle assembly and the 1 wedge for the front tool post.  You can also see how the adjustable stops differ from the drawing.  This one has a coarse and fine adjust.


----------



## mrtechnologist2u (Mar 12, 2013)

added pics to 1st post


----------



## Mark_f (Sep 27, 2015)

I have that handle assembly. You are welcome to it if you want it. ( I will see if I can find it). I got it with my lathe but that was the only piece I got. I also have the stop that bolts onto the saddle. If you want these , email me at
markfrazier16137@yahoo.com 

I don't get to get on here very much. I can have someone look in my shop for them.


----------



## Mark_f (Sep 27, 2015)

Are these the parts you need?  I had someone go to my shop and get them out for me.  If you need these you may have them for the postage. I don't get on here much and will be going in the hospital on Tuesday. So let me know. I don't know if there are different sizes of these or not.


----------



## Mark_f (Sep 28, 2015)

mrtechnologist2u said:


> I just finished cleaning up my "new" Double Tool Cross Slide for SBL 9A" , A.K.A. production cross slide
> 
> It is incomplete but am hoping that's not a problem.
> I have posted the drawing, and someone elses pic for now to illustrate this thread.
> ...



If you need these parts, PMme your name and address. I will get them to you as soon as possible.


----------



## mrtechnologist2u (Sep 28, 2015)

mark_f said:


> If you need these parts, PMme your name and address. I will get them to you as soon as possible.


 sent you a conversation Mark!


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 28, 2015)

mrtechnologist2u said:


> Does any one know the height difference between the front and rear tool post



The difference is due to the tool on the back (rear) post being upside down.  It would have to be taller than the  front to accommodate the tool inverted. In my experience the rear tool is simply a cut off tool. (Its been discussed here that the inverted rear cut off tool works far better than one in front.) A front tool might have been a profile or perhaps chamfer tool. the cross slide they mount on generally is fixed on the ways, for repeated work in production. as on a turret lathe.


----------

